# Random pics from jiang604



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking shrimp & pix Frank. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The second pic of plants is it education cirenium?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Great looking shrimp & pix Frank. Thanks for sharing


Thankyou, I am going back into planted tanks so expect to see more greenary =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> The second pic of plants is it education cirenium?


nope, its erios large taco and not "education" chris =P


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahah dumb autotype on my cell... Had I said Erio that would have been fine but I had to get fancy and say eriocaulon....which changed to education!


----------



## msnikkistar (Nov 21, 2010)

LOL, Auto-correct annoys me too Chris. I try and type something out and it auto-corrects and the whole sentence looks dumb.

P.S.

I see you looked at my profile on TPT.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Santa baby..♫ ♫ put some shrimps under my tree for me..♫ ♫ ♫ ive been an awefully good girl.♫ ♫ ♫.santa baby so hurry down the chimney for me..♫♫♫

Just love them Frank amazing shrimp!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like that last pic. Awesome shrimps and photos.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice plants & shrimps....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome pics frank


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou all for the kind comments =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

those are nice blueberry/cbs babies  hahahahah
Just kidding, nice BKK babies!


----------

